# Thread for Galaxy Nexus and Mac users



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Whenever a PC is required for some kind of function with an android, it's always a "gulp" moment in the beginning. Well, it's the beginning of a brand new phone and OS. I'm starting this thread so that we have a goto place for mac related android issues and solutions.

Question

1) Has anyone unlocked and rooted their GN using the apple OS as apposed to using bootcamp or parallel? If so how did you do it or where did you find the instructions?

Unrelated Suggestion for Mac users

1) There is an app called android file transfer, which allows you to transfer your non drm protected music and video files. Check the market or google it.

A) For drm protected file with m4p extension. You will have to burn those to a CD and import them back into itunes after setting your preferences to import files as mp3. Then copy all of mp3 files that you want to import into a separate folder on you desktop to make the transfer to your phone less confusing. This also helps for exporting to Google music.

2) For pictures, app, and data; My Backup Pro from the android market, if you're not already rooted. This is to transfer from one phone to another. Choose backup to online and don't forget to jot down the pin number which is generated from the uploading phone. You will need it to log on to download from the new phone.


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

I did the unlock and root entirely on my mac osx Lion. Use a combo of directions. Ill edit this post to explain in detail in a bit.

Good suggestions on the other. Using Google Music really negates the need for many to use file transferring apps. I d/l GM which then uploaded all my music and playlists from iTunes. Then have access to all my music and can pull down locally all the music i want. Obviously if you want to hold 10GB of music on your phone this would take awhile.

For photos specifically from camera pics, I think it makes sense to sign up for Picasa or Google+ since they will auto upload every photo you take into a private album. LIke Photostream for iOS but on drugs.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I rooted with my Mac just fine. Only issue I ran into was the commands for making CWM stick by renaming the file for stock recovery. I just used Root Explorer to rename the file and was done. I followed birdmans post just adding in the ./ needed for adb on a Mac.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Justifi said:


> Whenever a PC is required for some kind of function with an android, it's always a "gulp" moment in the beginning. Well, it's the beginning of a brand new phone and OS. I'm starting this thread so that we have a goto place for mac related android issues and solutions.
> 
> Question
> 
> ...


There's an android transferring app Google reccomends. OSX won't recognize your nexus when you plug it in but when you start the android transferring application it works flawlessly. Here's the link http://www.android.com/filetransfer/


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I rooted with my Mac just fine. Only issue I ran into was the commands for making CWM stick by renaming the file for stock recovery. I just used Root Explorer to rename the file and was done. I followed birdmans post just adding in the ./ needed for adb on a Mac.


Do you have link for birdman's instructions?


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

I found this thread at android central :

http://forums.androidcentral.com/showthread.php?t=141849

This is an in depth thread with step by step instructions.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does the fastboot extract need to be in my platform-tools folder?
Also, to unlock, while in the platform tools folder with the fastboot file in the same folder (assuming the answer to the above question is yes), do I type the command ./fastboot oem unlock ??

Thanks, my platform tools folder is in an android folder, but the fastboot file was on my desktop and I was getting "No such file....error".

I'm fairly new to macs and haven't really messed with adb in a while, thanks for any help!


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

Unlocked and rooted on Snow Leopard, originally tried to do it on my windows box and got stuck at the USB drivers.


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

Bimmer323 said:


> Does the fastboot extract need to be in my platform-tools folder?
> Also, to unlock, while in the platform tools folder with the fastboot file in the same folder (assuming the answer to the above question is yes), do I type the command ./fastboot oem unlock ??
> 
> Thanks, my platform tools folder is in an android folder, but the fastboot file was on my desktop and I was getting "No such file....error".
> ...


I believe you would need the ./ but I haven't gotten a Galaxy yet to test it. Please post what works if you do try.
Thanks


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Got r dun. 

Thanks!


----------



## gtx1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Justifi said:


> I found this thread at android central :
> 
> http://forums.androi...ad.php?t=141849
> 
> This is an in depth thread with step by step instructions.


I used this exact method on my Mac and my Windows computer. i wanted to make sure I could go back to noroot/locked after doing the same method on Windows, and then I did it on Mac to get unlocked/root back.

The Android File Transfer is so much easier then mounting the SD card. It just pops up, I'm running Lion on a MBP, right at the sdcard partition and the file transfers are wickedly fast. Transferring a Rom like JRummy's takes literally 2 seconds. All I do is quick the program and it ejects the phone mount, never to see it again until I plug my Nexus in. Easy.


----------

